# [DFW] Texas Motor Speedway - Sep. 26-28



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Click on the picture to take you to http://www.impalafest.com/ for more information. This is the 12th annual event the the local Impala club has been hosting for all makes and models of cars. The event will be hosted at Texas Motor Speedway where you will be able to participate in the car show and/or the road race event on the infield track.

Again, there are several questions that have been answered in full detail on the website, http://www.impalafest.com/, but if you have anything specific that you would like a direct answer to, please feel free to PM me.

There is an early registration deadline coming up on August 20 that $25.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

Not seeing a way to edit the post, so here it is. The last part of the last sentence should read, "...on August 20 that *saves you* $25."


----------

